# ASK DBSTalk: 921 6000 and 4900 setup question



## metallicafreak (Jan 20, 2004)

Hi all,
My current setup is a 6000 receiving 110, 109(dish500 dual LNB) and 61.5 and a 4900 that only gets 110 and 109. I have a sw21 setup.

Here is my plan. I will have an installer help me. Switch out the dual LNB for a quad. switch the sw21 for a sw64. I will have the 921 and 6000 seeing 110/109/61.5 and keep the 4900 w/110/109. Am I ok here? Also, I read about this bug report: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=22162 where james made this statement: 'Ok, Development here, now it won't book again, Dish told me that an e-mail went out to all retailers today that said that you HAVE to download the first software upgrade from a twin (Before going to anything non dishpro) and if the customer doesn't have a twin, that they are supposed to do it in shop before it is installed. They said my software may have gotten messed up and to "Return it to my retailer"'
None of the equipment I am going to use are dishpro.
is there a sequence of events I should follow when the wires are run and I first turn on the 921? Should it be power on->software dl->check sw->all is well or checksw then dl???
I do not want to mess this thing up!
Thanks VERY much in advance.
FREAK!


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Hey Freak,

I haven't heard of a configuration before running a legacy quad lnb into an SW64. I'm not sure that will work. And the fact of the matter is you don't need to do it that way.

From your description, it sounds like you have a twin lnb in your dish500, not dual lnbs. You will need to swap out the twin for dual lnbs, and make sure the lnb in your dish300 is also a dual lnb. Then, connect the 6 satellite outputs to the SW64. One output from the 64 goes to your 6000, one to your 4900 and 2 to your 921. And all 3 receivers see the 3 satellites. I know that would work, and it'd be a cheaper, simpler install.

As for the rest of your message, you will have to do a check switch before you can download the software, and Dish has told me that the software download won't be a problem from the legacy equipment. Just make sure you don't lose power to your receiver while the download and installation (about 45 minutes) are happening.


----------



## metallicafreak (Jan 20, 2004)

Thanks for the reply Mark,
The equipment I have in hand are: SW64 and quad LNB. So, I should get 1 dual for the 500 and 1 dual for the 300 (unless it has one already) then run them into the SW64?

FREAK!


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

2 dual lnbs go in the dish500 (one for 119 and one for 110). When done, you'll have 6 coax lines out from the 2 satellites into the SW64.


----------



## metallicafreak (Jan 20, 2004)

Sorry, I am confused. 
Q1: So you are saying to attach onto the Dish 500 dish 2 dual lnbs (4 coaxs come off)
Q2: then attach 1 dual to the 300(61.5, 2 coaxs come off)?
Q3: so 2 duals are not the same as 1 quad?
Q4: how are they different?
Thanks for your patients
FREAK!


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

A quad lnb is basically 2 duals plus an SW44 switch built in. That's why you have to use the duals, not the quad to connect to the SW64. You can cascade SW21 switches with SW64 switches, but I don't think you can cascade an SW44 switch with an SW64 switch (which is what you'd be doing with a quad lnb and SW64).


----------



## metallicafreak (Jan 20, 2004)

AH! I get it now. So, the twin lnb I currently have on the 500 is a dual with a sw21 built in. 2 coax out of that. 1 to the 4900 the other to the sw21 input. The other sw21 input is from the 300 output of the sw21 to my 6000. I finally get it. 

ok, so the quad is usless to me.

So, I need 3 dual lnbs all together. 2 go on the 500 (do I need an adapter to hook the two of them up?) 1 on the dish 300. 4 coax out from the 500 to the sw64, 2 coax from the 300 to the 64. 2 coax out from the 64 to the 921, 1 out to the 6000 and 1 out to the 4800. I saw on the 64 that there is one output labeled 'to power inserter'. Which receiver gets the power inserter?

When all is said and done, I will have 4 outputs that have 110/109/61.5 correct?

Thanks again.
FREAK!


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

You got it. The dual lnbs go into a plastic Y bracket that looks like this: http://dishdepot.com/Cart/description.php?II=492410&UID=2004012012175265.114.226.99

The power inserter goes between the receiver and the line that plugs into port #1 of the SW64. I'd put the 4900 on that port. And when all is said and done, you'll have all 3 sats on all 3 receivers.


----------



## selim (Oct 14, 2003)

Hi Mark, sorry to barge in on your conversation. I have the same setup as Freak right now (except I have two Dish 500s), and assuming that I can wait for the DPP44 switch, won't it be more cost effective to replace the legacy LNBFs with DishPro LNBFs and get the DPP44, power inserter and a diplexer? This way I don't have to pay an installer to run any cables from my balcony to my living room for the 921.

Thanks
-Selim


----------



## krt (Jan 20, 2003)

Mark Lamutt said:


> A quad lnb is basically 2 duals plus an SW44 switch built in. That's why you have to use the duals, not the quad to connect to the SW64. You can cascade SW21 switches with SW64 switches, but I don't think you can cascade an SW44 switch with an SW64 switch (which is what you'd be doing with a quad lnb and SW64).


Mark,

A legacy quad LNBF can be hooked up to an SW64. You need to take all four outputs of the legacy QUAD and hook it up to inputs 1a, 1b, 2a, 2b of the SW64. I believe that 1a, 1b of the SW64 may need to go to the 119 side of the QUAD, and 2a, 2b may need to go to the 110 side of the QUAD. Then, you can take both outputs of the 61.5 legacy dual LNBF, and hook these up to inputs 3a, and 3b of the SW64. All four receivers connected to the SW64 will be able to see all three SATs.

I believe that this configuration is officially supported by Dish as well.

Regards...


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Ah, well then I stand corrected. That's the first I've heard that a legacy quad can be connected to an SW64.

selim - it might be depending on your situation.


----------

